# Restlessness



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi All, it’s been some time since I’ve posted as I’ve been enjoying my V Reggie and although I’ve checked site out occasionally I’ve not needed advice. 
Reggie is now 2.5 years and a gem ! Still
Mad as a hatter but just a joy. My issue isn’t problematic but as he’s our 1st dog I’m just curious about a bit of restlessness in the evening. Reggie is well exercised and normally has two long walks daily, he’s not destructive and behaves well on his own. The last month in the evening where he would usually be in the living room settled between me and my husband he’s recently been unsettled and will pace as if looking for a comfy spot. Reggie will try the landing, his bed in kitchen or back on the couch. Sometimes he’ll stand in front of us whining and although he’ll eventually settle I’m curious if this is normal or if someone can explain if I’m right in thinking he’s trying to say he’s tired and wants his bed ? He sleeps downstairs on his own in his bed so I’m wondering if he’s trying to tell me and my husband to go to bed ? I’ve started putting him out of the room if he’s becoming a pest and only letting him in when he stops whinging but I’m not sure if this is the correct action. Or maybe I’m overthinking it 😂
Any guidance would b great


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Behavior changes for the worse often are the result of some health challenges if no other change in the household can initiate them. I would go ahead and schedule a thorough vet check up.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Gabica said:


> Behavior changes for the worse often are the result of some health challenges if no other change in the household can initiate them. I would go ahead and schedule a thorough vet check up.


Ok thanks, he’s actually due to go to vet in the next few weeks for a weigh in so I’ll ask then. 👍


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

My V Sophie is a year old. She gets like that about 10pm when she wants me to go to bed. I start getting my teeth brushed and she stops whining but keeps up that restlessness until I climb in bed with her. She crawls under the covers and is out like a light. Love that sweet girl!


----------

